# Pennsylvania - Area colleges hold weapons for students who hunt



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

When I was at MSU (Shaw Hall 1968-1971), all my shotguns and rifles were stored in my room. We, Natural Resources Club and dorm buddies, went hunting after classes and on the weekends. That was then, but not in 2002. 

Pennsylvania - Area colleges hold weapons for students who hunt 

At California University of Pennsylvania, campus police cannot carry guns, but students who hunt can. 

http://www.observer-reporter.com/285450754300844.bsp


----------



## wingsfanxxl (Oct 4, 2004)

I have a friend at Lake Superior State University and he told me that they have about 25 gun lockers over there for people to use. We don't have any that I know of here at Grand Valley State Univ. but I wish that they did.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

When I was at MSU 92-96 you could store your guns with campus police and pick them up any time you wanted them.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

kbkrause said:


> When I was at MSU 92-96 you could store your guns with campus police and pick them up any time you wanted them.


Same here at NMU. My hunting buddies live off campus so I store my guns at their house.


----------

